# my stuart turner beam engine



## isambard (Jul 31, 2013)

This is the first engine I completed I bought with some parts finished but very poorly and had to do most of it again. As it was my first built I was supervised by my good friend Roy a retired machinist. It took a year or so to finish but I got there eventually and am pleased with the result.

Tom


----------



## kvom (Jul 31, 2013)

Good job!  Now a video is needed.


----------



## Herbiev (Jul 31, 2013)

A magnificent effort. Well done. And yes a video please


----------



## flyingtractors1 (Aug 1, 2013)

Great job.  Looks nicely done.  Would like to see / hear it run.   Ralph


----------



## Arcane (Aug 1, 2013)

What a nice engine. I like this!


----------



## isambard (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks to those who like my beam engine I will try to put a video on in the near future 

Tom


----------

